# Jd 4440 tachometer help



## waterboylogan (Mar 18, 2015)

Not sure of the year but our tach on our 4440 is going wild. It can be idling and show it's running at full throttle. We have replaced the cable on it. Any help/ideas/suggestions?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello again waterboylogan,

You will probably have to remove the tach and have it repaired or replace it. If the needle is jumping around and you've installed a new cable, then the problem is in the tach itself. 

Everyone says "DO NOT lubricate the tach". If you plan to replace it anyway, try this: Go to a Radio Shack store and get a can of contact cleaner spray. Spray it up into the tach to see if the problem is dirt inside the mechanism.


----------

